# This dog is driving me crazy!!!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar is driving me crazy!! its not his fault though he hasnt gotten to go out for a walk since last sunday due to my having the flu im still feeling like crap too no body aches but it seems to have went from the normal flu to the stomach flu or somthing.
i feel bad for him but cant figure out anything for him to do! i put him on the treadmill for 2 hours and hes just plain bored i feel light headed when i move around much so i cant really get down and play with him and he wont play with anyof his toys by himself he jsut stands there stareing at me wagging his tail or knocking the computer out of my hands or climbing into my lap constnatly.

i tried throwing his toys for him to fetch but he wont do it i keep stuffing things into his kong but i dont want to put too much food in there and make him sick i keep letting himoutside to watch the cars go by he will sit on the porch for about 10 minutes then be bored of it.
i tried hiding frozen blueberries but he gave up and went back to stareing at me i tried asking him over and over and over to do tricks but he gave up and climbed in my lap.
i found some old socks in the closet and stuffed his kong with peanut butter then stuffed the kong into the socks and tied them took him all of 2 seconds to tear the sock and clean the kong before he has back to begging me for somthing to do. gave him a cow hoove chewed it a second then stopped smeared some peanut butter on it he licked it off then ignored it.
tried putting some ice cubes into his water dish to bob for he ignored them so i put a piece of carrot instead he ate it then was done.

UGH!!!! i jsut wish i were better already!
i also wish for once he could entertain himself for longer then 3 seconds


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i guess asking the boyfriend to take him for a walk is out of the question?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

BF is home sick also but no he wouldnt take him for a walk.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i hope you feel better soon. when people live together
the dog should be everybody's responsibility and equally.



xchairity_casex said:


> BF is home sick also but no he wouldnt take him for a walk.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well i live mostly with my mom who has bad knees shes unable to walk him for me he knees slip out of place then she cant get them back in.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh I know how this is. I really had to get creative with Bridget. I used the trick training like you were doing. Ice helped me a lot. Frozen meat kept Bridget busy for a little. She seemed to love car rides which allowed her to get out. The other day I was really tired so I took her off leash at a park that had other trained dogs. Not a dog park, at this park people seem a little more into dog health. It also gave me a chance to preach the raw diet to someone. I'm finding myself telling people about more and more when they look at Bridget's coat. 

It is really hard to keep the dog entertained when we aren't feeling well. It is one of largest reasons why I don't want to be the only fun my dog can rely on. I know others here preach that all the time but I don't agree and it runs me into problems like the above one.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I managed to take Tobi for short walks with a broken leg, and severely sprained ankle... I kept him tired so i could sleep later during the day... I also had a foster that i had to keep busy and continue potty training while it was broken... If it's possible with a broken leg, it's possible with the flu.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yeh i took him for a walk we were only able to go for an hour and a half and i had to sit down most of the time cause i couldnt stop vomiting so at least he got some off lead running time in though.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Does he fetch? I've done indoor fetch many times when broken/sick or it's pouring rain to burn off their extra energy. Tiffa loves the laser pointer too and she's not an easy one to wear out.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my, I couldn't imagine. Mine are fine to just play with each other in the yard if they don't get a walk. I am so glad for my little pack. LOL


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sorry... I just saw that you already said you tried fetching and he's not going for it. How about tugrope?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

This is why I have Chows......I feel bad for you, really I do..... but I can take Rocky for a 15 minute walk and he is good for the day. Give him a frozen beef rib in the evening and he's good for the rest of the night. 

Shade was a shock to me. He actually required some exercise, but I can say 'take a lap Shade', and he'll run like an idiot around the yard until he collapses. I can't imagine having a dog that you walk for an hour and a half and they are still active.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh im happy with the amount of excersize he needs becuase i love to walk i would be sad if he didnt enjoy walking as much as me i would have went for a much longer walk had i only felt sick and had not been vomiting.

hes also been extra bored lately due to Kira being gone with her around they would chase eachother around the house and play since shes been gone he has been extra clingy.
its like he goes from me to my mom then me then her then me then her all day long. i usually dont mind it when im not sick and i can get up and do things ebcuase if im busy cleaning or working he will just follow me hes content to jsut watch me work but i havent even been able to do that


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

your bf sounds worthless.


xchairity_casex said:


> Cesar is driving me crazy!! its not his fault though he hasnt gotten to go out for a walk since last sunday due to my having the flu im still feeling like crap too no body aches but it seems to have went from the normal flu to the stomach flu or somthing.
> i feel bad for him but cant figure out anything for him to do! i put him on the treadmill for 2 hours and hes just plain bored i feel light headed when i move around much so i cant really get down and play with him and he wont play with anyof his toys by himself he jsut stands there stareing at me wagging his tail or knocking the computer out of my hands or climbing into my lap constnatly.
> 
> i tried throwing his toys for him to fetch but he wont do it i keep stuffing things into his kong but i dont want to put too much food in there and make him sick i keep letting himoutside to watch the cars go by he will sit on the porch for about 10 minutes then be bored of it.
> ...


----------

